# '13 RCSB Tundra TRD,, Level kit?



## silvrevo (May 14, 2013)

Just picked up this sweet truck. It will be our small business plow truck.

Will get a BOSS Standard duty 7.6" blade on it. About 680lbs.

I want to know from you guys which would be better for a level kit for the front end.

Going with Bilstien 5100 set at top adjustment, 2.5"
or
Going with OEM 3" spring and shocks, and maybe a 1" block in the back to make it level.

Not really at all looking into a LIFT with this truck. Just leveled out and beefed upfront to handle the plow.

This truck also has to fit in my garage at home.

I see OEM has heavy duty springs, but they say not to use them unless you have 200lbs of weight, bumper, winch added to your truck that always stays on. I guess the regular OME springs are thicker and heavier than the stock TRD springs.

Thanks a lot for your feedback Guys!


----------



## silvrevo (May 14, 2013)

Anyone??????


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Put OME's (885"s) on my Tacoma back in 06 to level it and handle any extra weight in the front, in my opinion the truck handles the stiffer/stronger springs better as the stockers compressed with barely any extra weight.

I believe at one time OME was having problems with the spring perches on the Tundra with their 886 spring package, this is according to Toytech.com where I purchased my springs, shocks and add a leaf for the rear. I would give them a call and see what they have found works best since this is all they really do.

Not the same truck, I know, but the set-up has worked well for me either empty or fully loaded, the truck now can handle any extra weight without it being noticeable or bottoming out.

Matt


----------



## silvrevo (May 14, 2013)

I think Im going to go with OME 3" lift up front and leave the rear alone. I have about 4" difference now stock between front and rear.


----------

